# Help! My screenprinter backed-out on me!!!



## primkimichi (Jun 27, 2008)

I am just starting my business. And I've already talked to some guys who will do my screenprinting package, for my whole collection. But yesterday, they called me and said that they will be able to finish the first design I gave them but they won't do the rest of my line. IT'S REALLY DISAPPOINTING. Although we didn't come to the point of contract signing yet, it was still so mean and cruel for them to let go of me like that. They even encouraged me with the biz because they started the very same way not too long ago (they have their own line too together with the screenprinting services). 

Now, I don't know where to go or where to start looking. This is the only place I can think of that people will understand what I'm going through... 

Im kinda skeptical to go to bigger screenprinting companies because I might get the same treatment.
Im thinking of doing the screenprinitng myself, but I don't know where to start... I'm just really confused...

HELP!!!


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Try the classifieds, you can make a "service needed" post. I'm sure there's someone here that would be more than happy to help you out. Just let them know where you are so you can find someone somewhat local.


----------



## primkimichi (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there anyone who knows a small-time screenprinter in LA or Long Beach or anywhere near those?


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you try the Yellow pages? I just did a quick search on my iPhone and came up with 17 results in Long beach, 103 in LA. Give that a shot.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Post in the classified area here, and some details I am sure you will not have a hard time getting takers to do your shirts for you.
Go do it, now,, left hand side of the screen, columns, classifieds,,,
Start a post, and get your grahics ready cuz they will want to see your graphics, before they give you a price,,
let us know,, how it works out,, 

sandy Jo


----------



## identitylab (Jul 25, 2008)

Trust me I bet there are tons of screen printers in your area that r willing to help you out. If not I know I can but Im in Texas.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Not to be too critical, but you should really think about what it is that happened that made them want to fire you as a customer. Most businesses will only do that as an absolute last resort. After all, they need your money and they absolutely need repeat customers.

I would really try to think if there is anything you did to bring about this situation. For example, did you ask for many, many changes to the design? Did you demand a short turn-around time, even with lots of changes? Did you call incessantly to ask if your stuff is ready? Did you try too hard to squeeze a good deal out of them? It might seem harsh, but some of those things can be reasons why they would want to get rid of you. Dealing with someone who does those things is not usually worth whatever money you get, because many extra hours of work go unaccounted for.

Even if you didn't do any of those things, just keep those things in mind for next time.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

They could have realized they quoted too low and didn't want to lose any more money, they could have recieved a larger order and decided to do that instead of a smaller order, there are lots of reasons that a screenprinter (or anyone) would back out of a job. I know some shops who will take on everything that walks through the door and then be able to complete only half of them (the half that pays more).


----------



## primkimichi (Jun 27, 2008)

There might have been some bargaining, but they agreed to it... and they didn't voice out anything. I'm sure that when I was being detailed, that I was just following what professional ordering is: like specs, pantone numbers, etc... I might have heard about a bigger order, but still, that was a little unprofessional.


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

This is odd, yeah. Hmm.. maybe the only way to find out why they backed out is to ask them ... ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

primkimichi said:


> There might have been some bargaining, but they agreed to it... and they didn't voice out anything. I'm sure that when I was being detailed, that I was just following what professional ordering is: like specs, pantone numbers, etc... I might have heard about a bigger order, but still, that was a little unprofessional.


To keep this topic moving forward, maybe can you clarify what question you have for us? 

Are you looking for a screen printing referral, or are you looking for information on screen printing equipment to buy?

If you search for screen printing equipment using the search box at the top of the page, it should be pretty easy to find the latter. 

If you're looking for a screen printing referral, maybe you could give us some more details on the quantity you're looking for per design, how many colors in your design, if you need any specialty printing and where you are located.


----------



## primkimichi (Jun 27, 2008)

[UPDATES from the Threadstarter]

Hi everyone, 
Thank you for all the people who were very sympathetic and shared their thoughts on my thread. This morning, I was supposed to get my shipment from this screenprinter. My partners and I agreed that we will let him finish what he started and we will just look for a new screenprinter for the rest of our line. 

We received the production sample Wednesday last week and we approved it. He told us that he'll ship on Saturday. But come Sat, there was no shirt. We called him and he said, he'll definitely give it on Monday. Early today, 7am sharp, we texted him to send 2 copies of invoices with the shirts. And this is what he said:

"...about that. Sorry we got short on blanks. You guys will just have to provide it. I'll just charge you 140 for the rest. this weekend had been a chaos."

Original pricing (blanks included): 200
Approx price of blanks: 4 for $10
So basically, they just deducted the shirt costs. 

I want to ask you guys some advice if you think we have the right to ask for a discount? Since it was so delayed and he gave so many troubles... I know there was no contract which could have protected us from a situation like this, but this is really frustrating. We are so behind schedule. And they continue to show us their unprofessionalism.

Thanks...


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Has he actually printed anything yet?

If not I'd just ask for your money back.


----------



## primkimichi (Jun 27, 2008)

Jasonda said:


> Has he actually printed anything yet?
> 
> If not I'd just ask for your money back.


no he hasn't printed anything yet. and we haven't paid him anything too. the deal was: he ship, we pay. it's just taking too long, do you think we can back out even if they already made the screens and samples and all that?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

If no money was exchanged or contract was ever taken. I would just let them know you will not be needing their service anymore. 
That is a strange deal you had with them.
I know I wouldnt start a job with at least a deposit.


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

I think you should just stop all contact with this printer. They sound like amateurs and the whole thing just smells fishy to me. If anything, you leaving, even with them making a screen for a sample, will maybe make them second guess their customer service. You shouldn't have to deal with people like that. Every customer, big and small deserve a certain amount of respect and from what I've read, they are not respecting you.

Get out while you still can and spend your money with someone who will work hard to earn it and not act like you owe it to them just because you decided to do business with them. That's my honest advice.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

primkimichi said:


> no he hasn't printed anything yet. and we haven't paid him anything too. the deal was: he ship, we pay. it's just taking too long, do you think we can back out even if they already made the screens and samples and all that?


Of course you can back out without paying anything. Whether or not that is the ethical thing to do is another matter.

I would just pay for the samples and ask if you can buy the screens and take them to another printer (first ask your new printer if they will use screens from someone else). It seems like these guys are not worth the hassle. They might even be relieved to see you go if they are having this much trouble getting jobs done.

Yes you are wasting time by having to go to a new printer and start over, but you were already planning to move on so many it's just better to speed up the process.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

In this case the printers have backed out on the deal and missed two deadlines, so there is nothing unethical about picking up and going to another printer. That is the cost of being a bad business person.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

primkimichi said:


> do you think we can back out even if they already made the screens and samples and all that?


Well, he backed out on you first, right? It doesn't sound like they want to complete even this job. They may be pissed since they started work on it, but if they're not going to honour their production schedule they can hardly be surprised when you pull out.


----------

